# بحث خاص بالحديد والنحاس



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم مهندس اكرامي
ارجو مساعدتي في بحثي وهو عبارة عن جمع معلومات عن عنصر الحديد الخام من حيث خواصه والاختبارات التي تجرى علية 
ثانيا عنصر النحاس خواصه ايضا والاختبارات التي تجرى عليه
وايضا ايهما افضل من حيث مقاومة الشد والالتواء والضغط والصدأ ؟
وماذا اذا مزجنا الحديد بالنحاس وماذا ينتج عن ذلك كيميائيا
وماذا لو غلفنا حديد التسليح بالنحاس كيميائيا اليس هذا افضل 
وماذا لو العكس حشونا حديد التسليح بالنحاس
هل سينتج عن ذلك مادة جديدة لها خواص جديدة ومقاومة جديدة لما ذكرت
ارجو الافادة والرد العلمي الشافي الكافي خصوصا من اصحاب الخبرات
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو منك البحث في هذا الموقع وستجد كل ماتسأل عنه وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم وأي سؤال إن شاء الله سيجيبك المختصون في موضوعك ......
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم باختصار عملية الخلط بين النحاس والحديد للبناء سواء بالخلط او بالطلاء لا تجدي نفعا بل هي عملية سلبية للاسباب التالية :-
1- التكلفة عالية جدا مقارنة بالحديد منفرداً
2- عملية الخلط بين معدنين تؤدي الى تكوين خلية جلفانية تؤدي الى تآكل الحديد بسبب الرطوبة وبالتالي النحاس لا يستطيع تحمل البناء 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

